# gcc



## jotawski (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi,

I see in my ports tree that there are two(2) ports for GNU Compiler Collection 4.6, they are lang/gcc and lang/gcc46 which conflicts each other.

They are both very big and almost all the time make my small machine crash because of high cpu temperatures when compile.

It, lang/gcc46, takes about 1.5-2 days to complete *make install* which is too much when compared to *make world*.

If I insisted to use lang/gcc by *make deinstall*ing lang/gcc46 and point all of my packages that require labg/gcc46 to lang/gcc via *pkgdb -aF*, will I face any problems in portupgrade in the future ?

Many thanks for your times.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jan 28, 2012)

I'd simply use gcc46 (Nothing here requires lang/gcc.) (One can add it a few times per year, no need to compile: )

```
wget -c -nd ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-stable/lang/gcc-4.6.3.20120113.tbz && pkg_delete -f /var/db/pkg/gcc-4... 
&& pkg_add gcc-4.6... &&  /bin/rm -v gcc-4.6.3.20120013.tbz
```
 Though I'd typically use ncftp rather than wget (The line above is untested).


----------



## estrabd (Jan 28, 2012)

What's wrong with the base gcc for ports? I wouldn't replace the base gcc, but this doesn't prevent you from installing what's in ports.


----------



## jotawski (Jan 29, 2012)

estrabd said:
			
		

> What's wrong with the base gcc for ports? I wouldn't replace the base gcc, but this doesn't prevent you from installing what's in ports.



It installed automatically as a dependency by some other ports that I did not know.  Later on, when I need to do portupgrade,  I have to exclude gcc from being upgraded `#  portupgrade -x gcc -prewR xcb-util-\*` to prevent my laptop crashed by compiling gcc46.

Many thanks for your times.


----------

